# The Forgotten



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Some cartridges aren't chambered in modern firearms, but they are still good rounds.

One of my favorites is the .250 Savage. Very efficient, and has enough power to perform as a deer round with good bullets at medium ranges. All with minimum recoil.

What's your favorite forgotten cartridge?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

6mm Rem.

Great cartridge for woodchucks to deer, ballistics surpass the .243W.

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

35-40 maynard and 219 zipper , I think a single shot with a barrel in 35-40 , 30-30 , 7-30 waters and 219 zipper 

I am a little less interested in the 38-55 , 32 win spl , 6.5-30 , 25-30 and 6-30


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the 250 savage does some what live on in the 22-250


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the 250 savage does some what live on in the 22-250


Yes, in a way it does. But I'm more of a deer hunter than a varmint guy, and it been my experience - for whatever reason - the .25's seem to be where good deer cartridges start. Now, that probably doesn't endear me to a lot of folks who swear by their .243's. I just find the .25's give more room for error, and no matter how hard we try, every shot is not perfect under field conditions.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

.45-90....James


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

14 ackley hornet.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I am with the aforementioned 6 MM, hard to find ammo for this..


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Any of the 45- cartridges. 45-90, 45-110 etc. 225 in a rolling block drools...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

joejeep92 said:


> Any of the 45- cartridges. 45-90, 45-110 etc. 225 in a rolling block drools...


I got a Rolling block and a falling block handed down, not in very good shape.
Heck of a kick out of a big heavy rifle!

The one I just like to shoot once in a while is .218 Bee.
Forunner to the .224 bullet diameter varmint rifles.
Fun to shoot, pain in the butt to reload.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

219 Donaldson wasp, once ruled the bench rest shooting match's. easy to load down with a cast bullet to do a number on squirrels too.
Appears a lot of custom builders are doing this round.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

The BPCR cartridges (.45-XX) are still going strong, it just depends on what shooting "circles" your in. Components brass, etc are also easy to get. Check out Buffalo Arms for components:

http://www.buffaloarms.com/

I've got 3 BPCRs still are still shooting:
Shiloh #1 in .45-100 (2.6")


Ballard High-Wall in .45-90 (2.4")


Ballard High-Wall in .40-70 (2.4")


Schuetzen rifle based on Martini Action in 8.15x46R.


Based on avaialbility, matches etc. It's almost like the 2nd heyday of the BPCR is.....now.

Chuck


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I just love the innovation that happened in those old rifles,
But its a VERY good way to turn money into noise!
I don't hunt many buffalo or bears in Indiana...

I haven't bought .45-120 brass in a long time, but as I remember they cost about $7 each!
Mine would get more use if it were .45-70 so I could pick up/build rounds cheaper,
And it was easier on arthritic shoulders....

I talked to a Shilo Sharps rep at one of the shows,
He said they STILL have backorders for the 'Quigley' rifle, and that movie came out in 1990!
Seems there is something fundamental that movie touched in people!

I even like the little Stevens rifles in .22/.32 ect. that just look like the old sharps.
Heck of a design, sleek, elegant, great curves!
Just touches something in me, even at the tender age of 54!

Chuck, you have a great collection there!
Those would look great on my wall, maybe on a rack made of buffalo or cow horns...


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Have really loved the Stevens "Favorites" as well. 45-70 is still one of my favorite all-around rounds. Always wanted to play with the real buffalo rounds...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have my Grandfathers Winchester 1886 .45-90. I have taken a lot of deer and 2 bears with it, still love to carry it but I have gone to a Winchester 94 .357/.38 for deer hunting since it is so much lighter....James


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I want a .358 Winchester in a Savage 99 lever. That is my dream. A very mighty cartridge, suitable for elk moose and bear, in a nice short action package. I am partial to any thing based off the hyper efficient .308. Not as forgotten as some mentioned, but not easy to find. Browning has chambered it off and on in their BLR levers, but I love the 99.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> I just love the innovation that happened in those old rifles,
> But its a VERY good way to turn money into noise!
> I don't hunt many buffalo or bears in Indiana...
> 
> ...




I started with the BPCRs as a spin-off of shooting CAS. They had long range side matches at the bigger shoots, so I bought a .45-70 C-Sharps 1875 to get started. Once I was hooked I started in with the Buffalo matches, the 800-1000, and silhouette, each having it's own challenges. 

The .45-70 or .40-65 are probably still the best choices for newer shooters due to cost, as you've pointed out the long caliber brass is expensive. I've used all of my rifles for matches, so that's about 500 pieces of brass per. Luckily Starline is somewhat reasonable for .45 2.4" and 2.6" inch brass at about $1.00 per. Another factor is the difficulty getting the longer calibers to shoot well, they're just more complex to load for and to use in a match due to the amount of black powder fouling produced. I started small 45-2.1", went big .45-2.6 .45-2.4 then had a specific silhouette rifle built .40-70 2.4". 

The BPCR route is definitely a hobby onto itself, because unless you have some really deep pockets, you're going to have to cast bullets and load your own. It's also time intensive due to the prep for a match. I figured that it is about 6-8 hrs of casting/loading for a 3 day 80 shot match. 

I love the old single shots though....

Chuck


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

farmerDale said:


> I want a .358 Winchester in a Savage 99 lever. That is my dream. A very mighty cartridge, suitable for elk moose and bear, in a nice short action package. I am partial to any thing based off the hyper efficient .308. Not as forgotten as some mentioned, but not easy to find. Browning has chambered it off and on in their BLR levers, but I love the 99.


When I was stationed at Ft. Lewis WA I looked for one of those the whole time I was there. In my mind "the perfect timber elk rifle". Apparently everybody that owns one thinks so too, cause I could never find one that was anywhere near reasonably priced. 

So I got the next best thing which was a little mannlicher stocked REM Model 7 in .350 REM Mag. It does about what the .358 does, but hurts more doing it. 

The .350 Rem is another cool cartridge that's barely hanging on. Duplicates the .35 Whelen in a short action. 

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have wanted a 358 Winchester but with so very few factory chambered 358 Winchesters it seems the best option is to re-barrel to a 358


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

.220 Swift


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I own a 220 swift in a Ruger 77, while ammo is some times hard to find the brass is not. Reloading fixes the ammo problem.

You can even buy new rifles chambered in 220 swift today. I admit the runs are limited compared to a 22 250 or 223.


*Remington Model 700 Varmint SF Rifle, 220 Swift, Bolt Action, 26 in Fluted, Syn Stock, Polished Stainless Finish, 4 + 1 Rd*

*Ruger No. 1 Varminter Rifle, 220 Swift, 26" BBL, Lever Action, American Walnut Stock, Blued Finish, 1 Rd*

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

For me I love and still use 35 Remington. Also love the 222. Another I liked that got shelved was the 280. The savage I had would drive tacks.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The .280 is a great round...Almost everything the 7 mag will do, without as much blast and recoil.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Also at one time called the 7mm express.

 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a newer, nearly unavailable round but the 7mm Remington ultra mag has a flatter trajectory than a 22-250! It's a great round that never caught on, the 300 RUM has hung on and the long range community is trying to bring back the 7mm RUM but too many 6.5mm cartridges are coming into play now.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> It's a newer, nearly unavailable round but the 7mm Remington ultra mag has a flatter trajectory than a 22-250! It's a great round that never caught on, the 300 RUM has hung on and the long range community is trying to bring back the 7mm RUM but too many 6.5mm cartridges are coming into play now.


The 7mm Remington ultramag was awesome. Had the 700 rocky Mountain elk foundation version. Way to light of a gun. The recoil was insane. It wasn't even so much the recoil on me. But it trashed a Leopold varix 2 and a nikon monarch. It blew the cross hairs right out of them.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> The 7mm Remington ultramag was awesome. Had the 700 rocky Mountain elk foundation version. Way to light of a gun. The recoil was insane. It wasn't even so much the recoil on me. But it trashed a Leopold varix 2 and a nikon monarch. It blew the cross hairs right out of them.


You're a better man than me.

I like no more recoil or muzzle blast than I have to endure.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Jolly said:


> You're a better man than me.
> 
> I like no more recoil or muzzle blast than I have to endure.


Well at the time we were shooting deer at 600 plus yards on film. So I wanted to be able to reach out there. Funny thing is I ended up using my 300 wsm. Much more. Now a days in like you. Less is more. I mainly use the 30-06.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I bought a 300 RUM in the sendero and topped it with Swarovski glass later returned and replaced by a leupold(had an epiphany on the price of a Swarovski). I loved that rifle and it thumped the snot out of me and whatever it was pointed at! My friend still has his 7mm RUM. It's bad and he knows how to use it! I have since sold the 300 RUM and will replace with a 300 win. Lighter on the jacked up shoulder!


----------



## Longshaor (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm kind of surprised no one's mentioned .303 British. That round's taken many a moose up north.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Longshaor said:


> I'm kind of surprised no one's mentioned .303 British. That round's taken many a moose up north.


I had a 303 that might as well been a boomerang. That thing would shoot around corners. It's a shame. I really wanted to get a deer with it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My father in law had a 303 Savage in a model 99 with rotary mag. Ammo is very hard to find and expensive to buy loaded today. It was Savages attempt to get in the market that the Winchester 30-30 came to dominate.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Longshaor said:


> I'm kind of surprised no one's mentioned .303 British. That round's taken many a moose up north.



I don't think it was mentioned because I don't think it has been forgotten about yet , there are a lot of SMLEs still running and I see the ammo on the store shelf fairly regular


----------



## Longshaor (Jun 21, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I don't think it was mentioned because I don't think it has been forgotten about yet , there are a lot of SMLEs still running and I see the ammo on the store shelf fairly regular


I guess it depends on where you live. Here in NJ I say "Lee Enfield" and I usually get a blank look. The Webley really bakes people's noodles!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My hunting partner had a old Mark II 303 he sportrized. He had the barrel slugged because they were known to not had uniform bore dia. He used 32 cal bullets when he reloaded for it.
It did a fine job on deer and one bear he shot with it.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Longshaor said:


> I guess it depends on where you live. Here in NJ I say "Lee Enfield" and I usually get a blank look. The Webley really bakes people's noodles!



they aren't as common as they once were , it isn't the days of a barrel of enfields at the Kmart anymore , but they show up from time to time and most everyone knows some one who owns or owned one 

I just saw a nice little SMLE jungle carbine at a local shop a few months ago

it was tempting but at the time I was out of cash , then it sold 

we stil see a lot of mausers and sporterized mausers , enfilds 

seen a few enfields turned into 410 shotguns 

you have to figure any gun that could be bought for less than a weekend of drinking , that will take a deer there were a lot of them bought here 


when you could buy an SKS for 69.99 there were a lot of them in the woods also


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

38/44, discontinued for obvious reasons, but I really enjoy shooting (well marked) 38's that are all they can be!


----------



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

I took my first deer with a .250 out of a Savage 99. It was an old gun that made many trips between Wyoming and Oregon horseback.

We also had an older 1899 Savage in .303 Savage that had made more trips back and forth. 20 years ago, we could still buy bullets off the shelf, but they were more than a dollar a round. The LGS at the time tried to tell us that we were wasting our time and should just get a new bolt action. 

I would love to own that .250. It was a beautiful gun and perfect for someone new to hunting.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

.22 Hornet, .300 H&H and 45-70 Gov't.

A man could do it all in NA with those three oldie but goodies.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

tarbe said:


> .22 Hornet, .300 H&H and 45-70 Gov't.
> 
> A man could do it all in NA with those three oldie but goodies.


One of my best friends hunts with a pre-64 Winchester Model 70 in 300 H&H. A very nice rifle, indeed.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Jolly said:


> One of my best friends hunts with a pre-64 Winchester Model 70 in 300 H&H. A very nice rifle, indeed.


I got a pre 64 model 70 in 06. Best gun I have ever had. It's actually a Sears and roebuck built by winchester. Love that thing. Killed hundreds of deer over the years.


----------

